# Reefs Gone.



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Trying to locate some old privately deployed reefs sank in the mid 90's.
Big stuff, like Cement truck mixer drums and stainless steel vessels, concrete sewer pipe you could walk through, all deployed in deep water from 25 to 50 miles offshore. 

They were there after Hurricane Ivan but now can't find them. Big stuff a cheap GPS and bottom machine could find with ease but not fished in several years. 

I think Katrina could of moved them, or they could possibly be covered up with sand, but I doubt it as many as we looked for. And we used 2 different GPS's to try and locate them again.

If they did in fact move during Katrina, what direction do you think they went? 
I am thinking NNW or NW from original deployment. I don't have a clue but it would be nice to find a few of them again. :thumbup:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

All steel? I bet half of them are gone. 

We had the same problem with the "Angelina" out of Destin. We eventually dove on it and if I remember correctly it was split in 2 and each half was nearly rusted away or half sank. 

Either invest in a good sonar unit or spend some serious time circling.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Garmin 7sv or another side scan unit will help you tremendously if there is still structure. Are fish still hanging around or does nothing show up on the FF?


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

+1 on using a bottom machine with down scan, side scan, chirp and all those bells & whistles. You will get a ton of offers of helping you to find them, but I have a Garmin 7610xsv and if you ever want to work a search into a future dive trip I'd be happy to help. I just like to dive.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't forget, Dennis came through the Gulf in early July of 2005 after Ivan. He moved through pretty quick but packed a hell of a punch! Put 24" water line on my house in Mary Esther, I was very thankful I paid the extra to have my house elevated 5' off the ground!


----------

